# Minnows for gills



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

Does anyone use small minnows for gill? Like the size of guppies


----------



## RONK (Apr 13, 2004)

We've done quite well at times using small minnows while fishing for crappie. The key is using a hook smalll enough for the bluegill to take. I either tip a pin min with a minnow or use a size 10 aberdeen hook.


----------



## Saildog (Aug 2, 2004)

Most sunfish and bluegills are grub-eaters by nature and lack the mouth size to eat minnows. Their jaws are also designed more for crushing snails, etc. Exceptions to the rule are green sunfish, rock bass and warmouths because of their relatively larger mouths. That is not to say that a big gill won't take a minnow...just that your numbers of fish won't be as great.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Ice fishing this year I couldn't keep the gills off normal crappie minnows long enough to catch a freaking crappie! and the gills I was catching werent even that big6-7 inchers with a few 9-10's but mostly smaller! they just had to take it for a while! then I just ripped the head off and started fishing with the head and they ate that up too!!!!!! but I also was fishing with no bait and just my pinman and I was catching so that week was a good week let me tell ya!!!! they were hot!


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

I wanted to try some real small minnows like gupie size minnows


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

I like use just minnow heads. if you want more action you should try a small leech. hooked in the "sucker" they will swim for a long time plus unlike a crawler they are durable and you can catch a couple of fish on each one. good luck


----------

